
The $100B Man: How LVMH's Bernard Arnault Stitched Together a Giant Fortune - yarapavan
http://www.forbesindia.com/article/cross-border/the-100-billion-man-how-lvmhs-bernard-arnault-stitched-together-a-giant-fortune/56811/1
======
magma17
inheriting a multi-million business, buying other business and waiting 40
years.

